# lost paddle on bear creek



## willoughby (Mar 15, 2004)

lost werner bent shaft, 194/196 or so, white blades. last seen with nrs poagies attached. very faded name (Dan Mitchell) and number on edge of one blade. please call 970.390.3676 if found.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

That sucks. I bet if they drained bear creek lake you could outfit quite a few boaters. 

I donated a right shoe to the collection this week. Good luck finding the paddle.


----------



## willoughby (Mar 15, 2004)

*paddle located, but not retrieved ...*

A friend told me he saw the Werner's white blades tangled in the tree island in the middle of the creek at the last significant drop about 1/4 mile above the takeout, but couldn't reach it. I'm going to make an attempt Monday eve before leaving the country for 2 weeks. If I can't get it and the water comes down while I'm gone, a finder's fee will definitely be awarded to anyone leaving word of its recovery at 970-390-3676. Gracias.


----------



## yakpolo (May 27, 2004)

Might be mine, lost a warner BS a week ago along with my pride. Figured it would be lost til the level dropped. My name and phone # are one it. 
Name your beer reward if somebody gets to it before me. 
Paddleing bear at 5:30 monday.

jason


----------



## willoughby (Mar 15, 2004)

*just checking*

jason called before i left and said he tried to get the paddle, but water was still too high. said it definitely wasn't his though, and that it looked a lot like mine. reward still available for recovery and return when I get back in the country on May 30.

970 390 3676


----------

